

Ask HN: Review my idea: "Organize the world's queues" - roschdal
http://hackernewsexperiment.blogspot.com/2010/06/i-have-idea-organize-worlds-queues.html

======
barrydahlberg
A restaurant I frequent has a nice system where they add you to a list and
then text you when a table is available. In the meantime you can wander around
the nearby beach.

Is this the sort of thing you are thinking of?

(When I say system, I mean pen and paper...)

~~~
roschdal
Yes, that's correct. Any any other situation is the world which needs a
virtual queue.

------
roschdal
This is a status update from my Hacker News Experiment. I have chosen an idea
to work on, and would really like some feedback!

------
HeyLaughingBoy
How do you plan to make money from this? _Do_ you plan to make money from
this?

~~~
roschdal
What do you suggest? Advertising. That should make the project break even or
perhaps better, I would think.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
I don't have a suggestion. It's not obvious how you would make money at it, so
I asked.

